# IHC 3500A TLB Problem with power steering



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello I have problem with power steering in my TLB IHC 3500A . I havent pressure in coming pipe in to orbitrol (in P connector ) (exactly hydraulic oil is not coming )Pipe is OK . Rest of functions (front loader ,back digger,transmision) working OK I have manual diagram (in attach files ) with multiple control valve -maybe is any member who know where I must looking in that case .I count on helping hand from members .Regards owner21 from Poland


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

In a part I was solve my problem . I was change original spring nr 3 on spring with lowest force deflection .After that the power steering start working ( to turn steering weel I must use force but its working ) I think the problem is in Multiple ControlValve block ...


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. Thanks for Us Forum Moderator to give me right way to solve my problem properly ... He told me that problem with steering is in bad hydraulic pump (I hadnt idea that TLB have 2 pomps ) Power steering pump is on multiple control valves unit (in oposition side than filter ). Problem was in smashed simering in (power steering ) pump . After changing I could move stering wheel by one finger ... Thanks once again . After few starts TLB shows another problem (with transmission ) -I hope someone will told me whats going on ...(I will start another thread)


----------

